# Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 اصداار جديـــد وخوااص جديــده!!! فقط لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية



## بيترالخواجة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد أمين 
يسعدنى ان اقدم لاعضاء ومشرفين ومدرين منتديات الكنيسة العربية
التجربة الفريدة وهى :--
Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2







بهذا الاصداار.....هنااك ميزة جديـــــده..وهي

InPrivate Browsing

التصفح بالتخفي...وعدم معرفة ماذا تصفحت.....





Compatibility View

لدعم الموااقع التي لايتم فتحهاا من قبل الاصداار 8+لدعم الاصداارات القديمه من تصااميم الموااقع والمنتدياات





للتحميل
:download:
VISTA

XP​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي بيتر علي البرنامج الجميل ده


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى يا بيتر 
جارى التحميل ............
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بيتر الاتنين بيشتغلوا على ويندوز فيستا 
اللينك الالى مكتوب عليه xp بيشتغل على الفيستا بردوا ​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*


kokoman قال:



بيتر الاتنين بيشتغلوا على ويندوز فيستا 
اللينك الالى مكتوب عليه xp بيشتغل على الفيستا بردوا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...





شكرا على المرور واسف جدا 
وتم تعديل رابط الــxp0
تفضل بلتحميل ولو ابلتك اى مشكلة انا فى الخدمة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا بيتر الخواجه على البرنامج وجارى تحميله​*


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اني استخدم النسخة السابعه من ie7 فهل يمكن تحديثه بالنسخه الثامنه 
والرب يرعاكم


----------



## بيترالخواجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*


عادل يوسف بطرس قال:



			اني استخدم النسخة السابعه من ie7 فهل يمكن تحديثه بالنسخه الثامنه 
والرب يرعاكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




نعم ممكن تحديث النسخة بنجاح 
شكرا لمرور الجميع ويالرب الكل يجرب البرنامج اكتر من رائع*​


----------

